# Order part from Japan



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

Anyone order parts directly from Japan? I was looking at this site https://en.impex-jp.com/ and it appears the parts are a lot cheaper than Canada. For instance, the v belt for a 1332 in Canada is 160 Cad but only 29 us from impex. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, the shipping charge for a .5kg pkg is close to $20. 
Do the math.
Might want to try V belt supply.

https://www.vbeltsupply.com/?gclid=...fFE95hBLUlMZAE9dNN9qxPfGxtAy9qVIaAl5QEALw_wcB


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did u check boats.net?


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll check out the v belt supply. Ordered from Japan is still lots cheaper than 160 cad. Where did you learn math?


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

i just placed an order, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ordering from overseas can save some money, I have done it in the past ... just realize its on a "slow boat from China" , you'll have a wait....


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

so 9 days later I receive all my parts, oem yamaha. 
Quicker then any order I have made in the USA (I'm in canada)
no surprise duties or taxes at the door.


I'm impressed, thanks to the OP who posted


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

oneacer said:


> just realize its on a "slow boat from China" , you'll have a wait....


You know they have cargo planes now right, and it's from Japan.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Coby,


Yeah, I used to work for DHL.


Ordering from within the states arrives in a couple days. Ordering from overseas gets here in a couple weeks usually. To me that is a " slow boat from China " LOL 

;0 



That is a common general phrase, I am surprised you are not familiar with it, it means takes a long time.


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

So did you use IMPEX or someone else?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Dhl*



oneacer said:


> Yeah, I used to work for DHL.
> 
> Ordering from within the states arrives in a couple days. Ordering from overseas gets here in a couple weeks usually. To me that is a " slow boat from China " LOL
> 
> ;0 That is a common general phrase, I am surprised you are not familiar with it, it means takes a long time.


Never heard the saying. Talking about DHL they delivered a BitMain power supply to me this afternoon that I ordered Monday from China. Went through customs in Richmond BC yesterday and flew overnight to Moncton. I actually ordered it Sunday night but it was their Monday. DHL is one of the more efficient carrier and broker. Paid customs and taxes on line this morning when I saw the text. Postal carriers are slow, you can expect 40 days. I've seen items stuck at customs for 3 weeks.


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

astro said:


> So did you use IMPEX or someone else?


impex


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

Did you figure out if all there items are single items? There are a few things where it says 2 or more are required but it doesn't say if the pack contains more than 1 item.


----------



## kidastra (Jun 18, 2019)

astro said:


> Did you figure out if all there items are single items? There are a few things where it says 2 or more are required but it doesn't say if the pack contains more than 1 item.


where it says quantity needed is the amount you need to order, everything is individual


----------



## astro (Apr 6, 2019)

Ordered from Impex. Order got to USA in 4 days. They doubled the shipping from what they were quoting originally. Still a lot cheaper than parts from Canada.


----------

